# Great News: DXO To Release New Nik Collection Software in 2018



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2017)

```
The much loved Nik Collection that Google sadly did nothing with was sold to DXO a couple of months ago, and we’ve finally received the confirmation that DXO plans to re-release the software collection in 2018.</p>
<blockquote><p>Dear Nik Collection users,</p>
<p>We at DxO are very pleased to welcome the Nik community! We wish you a very happy holiday season and a healthy and prosperous New Year: may you be inspired to take spectacular photos in 2018!</p>


<p>Like you, we are passionate about photography and image quality. That’s why we view this opportunity with Nik as a commitment to ensure that you — that all of us who enjoy taking photos — are guaranteed to have the very best solutions at our disposal.</p>
<p>You’ll be happy to know that our developers are enthusiastically working on <strong>a new version of the Nik Collection to be released in 2018!</strong></p></blockquote>
<p>We seem to be entering a new golden age in photography software with Macphun developing their applications for Windows, the return of the Nik Collection and the very good ON1 Raw software to compliment Phase One’s Capture One and Adobe Lightroom.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Click (Dec 26, 2017)

Great news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silverstream (Dec 26, 2017)

Thank you for picking this up and running with it! I hope you do some serious volume when this update is released!


----------



## sama (Dec 26, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Awesome! I wonder if this will be free or not.



It's free for trial only.

https://nikcollection.dxo.com/


----------



## RGF (Dec 27, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Awesome! I wonder if this will be free or not.



Free to order

I wonder if modules will be perpetual licenses or leased. Perhaps $10/month? Or perhaps $250 - 300 for the set.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Dec 27, 2017)

sama said:


> It's free for trial only.
> 
> https://nikcollection.dxo.com/



Sorry, I can not find the statement about price and free trial on that page. There is an ad about DXO Photolab that is not free on that page, though. Am I missing something?


----------



## sama (Dec 27, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > It's free for trial only.
> ...



Yes, you are right. New version will be released in mid 2018. Free trial and pricing is not yet announced. 

The current free version is still available for download. Sign
up and they will send you a link.


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 27, 2017)

I hope a different team of developers does not screw up what is already a pretty good product. The U-Lead technology is a useful unique feature that has to be licensed from somewhere. Don’t know if the license is now owned by DxO?


----------



## Hector1970 (Dec 30, 2017)

People get used to free
When Nik charged for it , it was outrageous in price for what it did.
For free it was great.
It would want to be a fantastic improvement to pay for it now.
I assume Google owns the technology so DXO have to recoup something.
It will be interesting what price they pick. 
Too high and there will be few takers


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, with DXO as the new owners, many features won't work for images taken with Canon cameras. Simply not enough dynamic range to work with.

:


----------



## FramerMCB (Jan 3, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Unfortunately, with DXO as the new owners, many features won't work for images taken with Canon cameras. Simply not enough dynamic range to work with.
> 
> :




;D ;D ;D


----------

